# "Clod Poppers" - frangible earth ammo in .43 caliber from Saunders



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I received an interesting package from Chuck Saunders last week, and no, in spite of the appearance of the content, it was not a fancy bag of colorful designer candy, or some new form of coffee grains.... :what:

It's the *"CLOD-POPPERS",* which is the new earth-based spherical & *frangible slingshot ammo in .43 caliber *(11 mm) now sold by Saunders in the following optional quantities: 200, 900, 1500, or 2500 pieces.

This ammo looks very well made indeed, and certainly grouped tightly when I tested it at 6 yards on a corrugated cardboard target with a soft backstop (see the video) - which incidentally makes it reusable too. Its heavier weight, as compared to similar products from China, should make it more efficient downrange at 10 yards or so: more oomph and accuracy.

However, it is the fact that it shatters upon hitting hard objects that makes this type of slingshot ammo a very interesting alternative for shooters justifiably concerned about the potentially dangerous ricochets of steel slingshot ammo - particularly when out and about and plinking away at something where lighter, frangible, and biodegradable ammo is a safer choice.

Like all slingshot shooting, it's always a good idea to wear safety glasses to avoid unexpected consequences: even earth or clay ammo does not always shatter when hitting a tree or something similar: beware of R.T.S.

Here is my *review video* of this fun-to-shoot ammo from Saunders - let me know what you think.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Interesting product. Reasonably priced. Saunders offers 900 clod poppers for 10.95. My local Wally World sells 500 paintballs for 10.95. Marbles at the dollar store are 50 for $1.00 or 2 cents each, so 900 marbles would cost $18.00.

Saunders ships priority mail which equalizes clod poppers with paintballs and marbles. Putting other stuff in my Saunders shopping cart (a Wing, steel shot) did not change the shipping price that much.

Clod Poppers are reusable with a catch-box. Paintballs are definitely single use.

Paintballs are a mess (although the splat is a big part of the appeal for my slingshot kids). Clod poppers are environmentally friendly. I worry about wildlife eating steel shot or marbles. I also worry about hitting steel shot or marbles with a lawnmower.

The question is how my slingshot kids react to clod poppers.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like very good enviro-friendly ammo. Nice review!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for the review! I'm partial to clay ammo, but the heft and size of these certainly makes them an attractive alternative to the Chinese products I've bought.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I need to look into these. I love my clay ammo, but wished they were a little bigger.


----------



## tm3 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm interested in clay ammo, but have read many negative comments about the stuff from Amazon being inconsistent in size, shape, and consistency. This might be a better choice.

What bands are you shooting it with?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I used the Saunders "Wing" slingshot with the Saunders "Black Mamba" flat bands (28 cm length, tapered from 22 to 14 mm), as well as a homemade steel rod slingshot with GZK flat bands(0.8 mm thickness) cut to 28 cm length and tapered from 20 mm to 12 mm, and a leather pouch.

Both these band sets handle larger steel ammo up to .50 caliber without problems. Here the link for the Saunders bands, if ever:

https://sausa.com/product/flat-bands/

In both cases too much draw weight for the fairly light, but indeed consistently sized "Clod Poppers": A lighter band set would be fine, one needs to experiment to optimize the setup for this purpose.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for this PS! I'll.rum out of Chinese Ammo in a few weeks. I like US mud, I'll check them out. MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Traum (Jul 11, 2019)

That's great. I have some lighter bands I ordered off wish pre tapered pouch attached for cheap . I mostly use them for my nephew (hes 7) and they work great with this clay ammo I found on amazon, consistent shape and weight. But they are very light and wear out heavy bands quickly if you use the light ammo with them. Always up to try a new environmentally safe alternative. Also not a bad price. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

I tried to order two bags of 2,500 (total cost of $40), and the *shipping cost was 66 dollars!!!* Is that some kind of mistake?

I shoot clay ammo bought from Amazon that's 10mm and inconsistently sized, so I'd like to try these, but there's no way I'm going to order them like that.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

That kept me away from Saunders. I was just to buy a Wing to ship to a friend and look at the shipping costs:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Where is Suanders shipping from?!

I think I better go dig up some clay and my old easybake oven...I may need a side hustle for retirement.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Ordo said:


> That kept me away from Saunders. I was just to buy a Wing to ship to a friend and look at the shipping costs:


I hear ya Ordo. That put the brakes on my order too.


----------

